# Lowe's or Home Depot?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Go...


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Geeze, HD is closer but they let me down pretty often.


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I worked at a Lowe's so I tend to be a little biased.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use both. Pretty evenly really. Use to be Lowe's but it's crazy busy right now and Home Depot less so. Plus I'm into the Ryobi lineup now.

I prefer Lowe's for plants, mulch, etc. Service at both is hit or miss.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Menards. Save big money at Menards. I use them all, but I like that you can get triple coated deck nails, Sch 80 pipe, dog food and milk in one trip.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No Menards in Arkansas. There are two Lowe's stores closer to me than the nearest Home Depot, so I almost always shop Lowe's.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

It is amazing how different two Lowes can be. In Dallas your more upscale areas carry more options(better fert options) than my small town store. HD is the same way. I have one 5 min from the house but had to drive 45 min to find the TimeMaster.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> Geeze, HD is closer but they let me down pretty often.


This. They NEVER have anything I'm looking for so I rarely go there. If I'm searching for something, they are last on the list to visit because I know they wont have it.

Lowes seems to have the highest prices so I go there only if I have to.

Menards is the closest and preferred store.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Menards is closest with HD just a little further, then Fleet Farm. Lowe's is on the other side of town rarely bother with them.
For lawn and garden Menards or Fleet Farm.
For plumbing or electrical HD 100% the people are far more knowledgeable than the other places at least locally.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

We have 4-5 Lowe's stores in the area while we only have one Home Depot but I prefer to go to Lowe's because it's closer to the house and generally has everything that I need or want. I will go to Home Depot occasionally if they have something that I need that Lowe's doesn't have or carry. I also think Lowe's stores are generally cleaner and more organized than Home Depot stores.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

There are no Lowes in my area.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I've had business dealings with both. In regards to how they treat their vendors and employees, I was impressed with Lowe's vs. Home Depot. That was over a decade ago but I doubt much has changed. From what I understand Bob Nardelli is to blame for most of my HD issues. I avoided HD as much as possible to this day.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

The lowes around me is a disaster for the most part, but their garden center carries better stock than HD. The great thing is the staff that works in this store is either incompetent or doesn't care. They don't water the plants and then I buy them for a few dollars a pop off the discount rack. Last year I bought 4, 3 gallon Monrovia Hydrangeas. Retail was $65 a piece and I paid $12 total. I was a huge fan of Lowes that day.

For everything else is HD for me.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I like HD better where I live. The garden section is way better than the Lowe's and it's always easier to find an employee to help with something if I need. I also prefer Husky to Kobalt and generally I know where everything I need is at HD so I'm not isle searching.

I have a small Ace that is the closest to me and while it's small and they don't have everything I need there, they always have multiple employees standing right when you walk in asking what you're looking for so it's in and out in less than 5 minutes. It's nice to have a small town feeling place like that still around today, so that's my favorite.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Both or next to each other, so there is no benefit due to location. However Home Depot has substantially better customer service for me compared to Lowe's.

This feels like the equivalent of asking blonde or brunette.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I usually just go with whoever is cheaper but I normally shop Lowe's because I'm equal distance to 2 versus just 1 HD in the area. If one location doesn't have it maybe the other location has it.

I couldn't help myself, I always think of this episode of Parks and Recreation when shopping the lawn and garden area. IMHO, Ron Swanson is one of the greatest TV characters of all time.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I love Ron Swanson.

"Just give me all the bacon and eggs you have… Wait. Wait…"

"I'm worried what you just heard was give me a lot of bacon and eggs. What I said was give me all the bacon and eggs you have."

"Do you understand?"


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Usually Home Depot, rarely Lowes. I will get big bulk material purchases(lumber,drywall, landscape bricks) from Menards on occasion for projects as my Menards has a bigger selection.

As a side note, whenever Menards has an 11% rebate, so does Home Depot. Kind of a secret as it is not advertised. You can submit receipts online and a gift card is mailed to your house. Pretty convenient. Not all stores qualify so check and see if your store is on the list.

https://www.homedepotrebates11percent.com/#/home


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

bradleymichael said:


> I worked at a Lowe's so I tend to be a little biased.


Same here


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I usually try to go to specialty stores/supply houses for different things. I feel you get better quality stuff at better prices. If I go to a one stop shop I'll go to Ace or HD. One thing that bothers me about Lowes is that a lot of the plumbing fittings are in plastic packages, even the singles. If your're trying to make a funky connection this makes it hard to test fit.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

HD because their website and search function is 100x better than Lowe's.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Usually HD but all 3 are fairly close to each other. HD is slightly easier to get to so I go there more often so know exactly where everything is


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Normally HD because it's closer, though it always seems to be packed so sometimes I'll drive a little further and go to Lowes.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

@Pete1313 thank you for the HD 11% info


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

BobLovesGrass said:


> @Pete1313 thank you for the HD 11% info


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

Home Depot because they have Milwaukee

/thread


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Home Hardware. Small and never too many people. I still need to go to Lowe's, Home Depot, or Canadian Tire as they don't always have everything.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Lowe's when I have a planned trip, Home Depot when it's urgent because it's only a couple of minutes away. Menard's when I have to order Or buy something that I don't want to lug through the store (wood, stone, pavers, sand, etc) because I can order online in the parking lot and then drive through the Outdoor Yard in my car.

Lowe's and Menard's are equal for their stupid entry/exit designs. The specialty suppliers around these parts won't even give you the time of day without an account of $2,500+/year.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Not sure if this is just a "Texas thing" or not, but I've lived in Dallas and Austin and I can't think of a Home Depot that does NOT have a Lowe's within a thousand yards or so.

I use both, but I lean towards Lowe's.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I prefer Lowe's because they offer 5% off if you have a Lowe's credit card, and sometimes they offer 10% off to their cardholders. This is on top of their sale or clearance prices when those discounts apply.

The discount offsets or fully pays state sales taxes. 10% off on appliances on sale for 40% off rocks...!

I use Lowe's first, Home Depot second, and if I don't want to drive far, local overpriced Ace Hardware.

Home Depot is usually higher priced slightly, but they sell the clear plastic trash bags my city requires for yard trash/debris, so I go there and buy three boxes at a time. Their lumber is worse than Lowe's.

Lowe's has better tool sales, and they are much easier to work with on loading mulch and soil bags.

Lowe's also hires veterans and offers veteran discounts daily. I like that they do that for our veterans.


----------

